# Radio Problem



## 84racebird (Jan 4, 2005)

My radio stopped working the other day. All functions seemed to be fine except the volume. I couldn't get any sound of it. All I did get was a little crackle from the speakers when I turned it on. I also noticed that the volume display would go to zero if I turned it up. I took the car to the dealer yesterday and they pulled the head unit to send it out for service. At least I still have the car, but no radio is no fun. They said it would probably take 5 days to get it back. I'm not holding my breathe.
Anyone else experience anything like this?


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Just listen to the symphony from the exhaust. Whenever I drive local roads I like to turn the radio down and lower my windows to listen to the car. But sorry to hear about your troubles and I agree no tunes is better than no ride.


----------



## 84racebird (Jan 4, 2005)

Wish I could. But I'd look like an idiot revving the motor repeatedly while sitting in Chicago traffic. I need my traffic reports on the 8's.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

mine cuts out all the time!!!!!!! i just turn it off for 20 sec and turn it back on... it has someting to do with the amp....because it only happens when the volume is turned up.... that is the only complaint i have with gto.....so far ????? :cheers


----------



## daveinsa (Jun 3, 2005)

Sounds like WBBM. That used to be my favorite news when I lived up in Hammond and commuted into Chicago.

Sorry to here about the radidio

Dave


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

what ????? :confused


----------



## 84racebird (Jan 4, 2005)

Yep, it is WBBM.

The radio shutting off when listening at high volume is suppose to be normal. There is thermal protection built in for the amps. I thought that might have something to do with my problem. I had the car in a parking garage, left work and went to lunch. The radio worked fine. The car sat in the sun for 30 to 40 minutes. I got back in to go back to work and no volume. I parked it back in the garage and it still didn't work at the end of the day. Same thing the next morning.


----------

